# Listening to Elgar, Episode Six - Addendum



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

I just came across some information that adds a little bit to the *Fugue in D minor *story.

In Robert Anderson's book on Elgar, it is claimed that this fugue was actually written in 1883, not in 1878 as my first source indicated. But, more importantly, it gives an interesting little story on the creation of the piece.

It seems that Edward's brother Frank was an oboist and the Elgar family allowed a young man by the name of Karl Bammert (who played the violin) to board with them. When Edward did not have a music lesson to conduct, he would often visit with Frank and Karl in the room they shared at the back of the Elgar home. This piece was a little momento he left with them after one such visit.

Anderson, by the way, says the piece shows "deft contrapuntal skill and the ability to devise themes striking in themselves.." He should know better than I would.


----------

